# FreeBSD 8 tcp4 closed state



## brocoms (Jun 3, 2010)

i have installed FreeBSD 8.0 amd in my box

after that it did very well...

i already installed webserver(like: Apache,Mysql & PHP) and webmin

and when i connect to the server via ssh...it can't connect..

then i look at the log messages but it does not give reliable answers to my problem

after that i check the net via netstat and iv'e found out that the tcp4 is in closed state

is this the possible cause why i can't access the box out of ssh?

iv'e post this question because i need some help with you sirs'

i can't figure out why this tcp4 settings is in closed state and i don't have the enough

knowledge to figure it out...thanks!...

hope to hear you soon sirs'!


----------



## SirDice (Jun 3, 2010)

Add this to /etc/rc.conf:

```
sshd_enable="YES"
```

Then start the ssh daemon: `# /etc/rc.d/sshd start`


----------

